# Southwest Invitational BBQ Cookoff



## desert smokin (Oct 17, 2007)

"THE DUAL IN THE DESERT"
November 9, 10 and 11, 2007

A Kansas City Barbeque Society and International Barbeque Cookers Association event.
An Arizona State Championship that is a potential qualifier for the American Royal Invitational and the Jack Daniels Invitational.

But wait there's more;

It is also a California BBQ Association "Team of the Year" qualifying event.

Forty five teams (45) are signed up to go head to head. 

There's even bull riding, music and a poker tournament. 

See y'all there.


----------

